# Diabetics in Thailand



## LammyTS1 (May 30, 2016)

Hi everyone,

This is my 1st post.
I have been paid off from my job in UK and looking for opportunities elsewhere. Have visited Thailand many times and have just returned after a month. I would like to move over there and set up a bar for a year until things change back home.

My question is in regards to health costs. I am an insulin diabetic and wondered how I would go about registering with a doctor & pay for insulin and other meds. I have asked my local GP here in UK but unable to help.

I am under 50 so would also have to apply for work visa. How much would that cost?


----------

